# Conflicting 3DS launch details - Now priced at €349!?



## trumpet-205 (Jan 14, 2011)

A new rumor claimed that 3DS will be priced at €349 with a launch date of March 25th!? Has Nintendo finally started on printing monies?[/p]



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> €349 has been noted as the price of the Nintendo 3DS in Europe, a retail source has told Connected Consoles.
> 
> The price tag for the device has been a much-talked about topic on forums and social networking sites over the past day or two, with online retailers of The Hut Group listing it for around £300, whilst MCV were told it would retail for a price between £200 and £230.
> 
> ...






Source


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 14, 2011)

might be true
after all, they delayed the launch with about 4 months due to insufficient amount of 3ds' produced
they might make it cost a ton and make it cheaper when they can make more


----------



## Goli (Jan 14, 2011)

Ugh. People should stop making threads with all these 3DS rumors and simply wait till the 19th.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sure some of you will buy it no matter what the price tag. Guilty as charged


----------



## Langin (Jan 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA,

Nintendo never asks this amount. Look at the Japanese price xD


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 14, 2011)

Even if true, hardly anyone will buy it, they will be forced to sell it cheaper.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ugh. People should stop making threads with all these 3DS rumors and simply wait till the 19th.



^ This

There's so many prices out there, one online UK retail store is saying £160 ;]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2011)

i'll wait for the launch list 1st


----------



## Isabelyes (Jan 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> along with a €44 price tag for 3DS software.



I'm sorry? I don't know about other countries, but in the Netherlands, DS titles have always cost 45 Euros.
So, eh. No big deal.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's about the 10th diffrent price I have seen. If it's anymore than £200 I won't be buying it even though I can afford it. I'm afraid a handheld over £200 is ripping the pish. Nintendo has disappointed me in the last few years with it's games, I have honestly lost faith in them.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 14, 2011)

I aint buying ultl it less than £250, thats my personal limit.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 14, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> That's about the 10th diffrent price I have seen. If it's anymore than £200 I won't be buying it even though I can afford it. I'm afraid a handheld over £200 is ripping the pish. Nintendo has disappointed me in the last few years with it's games, I have honestly lost faith in them.



Honestly it's not their fault.
If I were to blame anyway in this world then it's bloody pirates!
I don't pirate myself. I buy any game I like.
And to those who can't afford it:
Simply not affording a game is not an excuse to go around stealing!
I hope I didn't sound too mean... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah I blame pirates..


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 14, 2011)

I really don't think (or hope) it will be this much.
I mean, it's than a PS3 here in The Netherlands! (which is €300)


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 14, 2011)

got any real news?.
So.... anyone watched alf last night?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, don't blame the pirates. Blame the 3rd parties dicking around just to make a quick buck on their shovelware. That's the reason many people pirate, to try before they buy (and never buy... I know I'm guilty of that). If Nintendo were smart, they would actually provide a channel with demos, and an open SDK for devs. Making a console more secure means nothing if you piss off the hackers.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

An Australian site has it priced at AUD $399,95 or 398 if you purchase online

http://www.game.com.au/nintendo-3ds-consol...do-ds/NIN3DSCON

In my opinion anything over €200 is too much because its a handheld and not a home console


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

I kinda remember a saying that my teachers used to drill into my brain when I was younger. "Patience speaks louder than the sword" or something, I forget. I can't wait for the 19th now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PATIENCE IS GOLDEN BITCH :3


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I kinda remember a saying that my teachers used to drill into my brain when I was younger. "Patience speaks louder than the sword" or something, I forget. I can't wait for the 19th now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Action is a virtue


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2011)

I put my £10 deposit down for my 3DS earlier in my local GAME store. I've set £100 of my wages aside this month for the 3DS fund, another £100 next month, and I get paid on March 25th which seems the likely launch date, or close to it. So I'll have a maximum of  about £400 to spend on the system and a couple of games. I'm banking on the system being about £200-£250, anything above that is obscene for a handheld IMHO. I don't care how advanced it is, it's still a handheld machine. If it costs more than the PS3 they can fuckin' forget it. 

The good news is that the lovely ladies in my local store are now keeping me up to date with any solid details as and when they arrive, so I expect my phone to be quite busy on the 19th.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ugh. People should stop making threads with all these 3DS rumors and simply wait till the 19th.


Seriously. I'm still predicting $269.99 for the US. 

This rumor means nothing to me. We must have heard 30 different price rumors by now.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ugh. People should stop making threads with all these 3DS rumors and simply wait till the 19th.


----------



## void03 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wouldn't be suprised if the price is a bit higher, since they need to cover costs of manufacturing the hardware and stuff.


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Demos and/or WAY less shovelware....
I think I'll just wait till the 19 for real solid details and go do something better with my time. (tilt to live) It can be sort of like a birthday present, finding out some more real info about the 3DS! (my birthday is the 18)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2011)

Could be worse. Could be this much.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/n3dsware-com-Nintend...=item4155f86c68


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 14, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> No, don't blame the pirates. Blame the 3rd parties dicking around just to make a quick buck on their shovelware. That's the reason many people pirate, to try before they buy (and never buy... I know I'm guilty of that).



Yet, who would pirate shovelware? It's the better games that get pirated, which counters your argument that shovelware begats piracy. It's the other way around, where piracy begats shovelware.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 14, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Could be worse. Could be this much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/n3dsware-com-Nintend...=item4155f86c68



Uhhh... what? 21 million for the URL http://n3dsware.com/?

Who is the one bid?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 14, 2011)

If Google is to be believed:
€349 = 465.1123 U.S. dollars

And that's just INSANE. @[email protected]
I can already tell this is a lie, but if somehow it isn't, then Nintendo is retarded. I'm not paying a dime over $300 for the 3DS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A prat. Put it this way, I'll be paying about 20 quid for the domain name for Guiding Light Gaming's new website in about an hour. That nets me the site name for a year. That'll do for now. Who the name of tits is gonna pay $21M for something I'm getting for peanuts?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that Nintendo is pissed.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 14, 2011)

void03 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be suprised if the price is a bit higher, since they need to cover costs of manufacturing the hardware and stuff.



I'm pretty sure it would cost way more for sony to make a ps3 than it would nintendo to make the 3ds. Also alot of times companys lose money on their hardware sales but gain it back from the games you buy.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

if this is true...$300 is a fucking load of shit


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hardware price is close.

Software price is bullshit.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 14, 2011)

No way. I'd be really surprised if it sells for 300 euros. Actually, I'd be surprised if it sells for more than 250 euros. Regardless, I'm not willing to pay more than 200 euros, so I'll probably have to wait for a bit ^^


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2011)

If they want more sales probably they should decrease the price


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 15, 2011)

Not buying it if it's even close to that price


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2011)

With that price you can buy wii and if you are cheap a ps2 with all those legendary games


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 15, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> With that price you can buy wii and if you are cheap a ps2 with all those legendary games


I could get a PS3+games AND a PS2+softmod...


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 15, 2011)

void03 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be suprised if the price is a bit higher, since they need to cover costs of manufacturing the hardware and stuff.


No, cheap ass camera's, mass produced, not very big 3D screens and shit. I'm betting on €/$249,95.

The price that guy found via Google is the converted price from euro to dollar and that's bullshit.

Pirating is not stealing btw, stealing is removing something, while pirating is copying something.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm just gonna wait until we hear something solid. New Zealand and Australia always get nice (read: ridiculous) prices, although I think Japan, ironically, usually gets screwed the most. To be honest, I want one regardless, but if it really IS that expensive, I'll wait a bit. Still, I'm waiting for Nintendo's big announcement until I start panicking about which bank is the best to rob.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 15, 2011)

If its 400 AUD then its not going to be very popular... the psp was only like 360 or something when it came out and that was seen as too expensive.  The ds when it was released was only 200...


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 15, 2011)

lol, there's no way it will cost £300 (Which is $460 at this exact time). A 3DS costing more then a PS3? I don't think so.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 15, 2011)

This isn't really a reliable enough source to get info off so i'm not sure why you posted this.
The price would go down from the Japanese price instead of up.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 15, 2011)

There isn't any prices on the 3DS in North America or Europe. The price in Japan is about 300$ in USD, so a 350 euros price tag for europe is most likely fake.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 15, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> void03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 15, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> No, don't blame the pirates. Blame the 3rd parties dicking around just to make a quick buck on their shovelware.



That 'quick buck' is what gives companies capital to develop decent games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol would i rather spend 300 on a portable or a high end console like a 360 or ps3?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this is true then ninty you failed.... never waste more than 250 on a portable no matter how good it is


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Could be worse. Could be this much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/n3dsware-com-Nintend...=item4155f86c68


Didn't even do his research to find that nobody in the US uses "N" before the name when referring to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Anyways the larger prices is probably for the bundle.*


----------



## mad567 (Jan 15, 2011)

350€ omg..!!!!
Now definatelly I'm not gonna buy a 3DS until they drop the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if seen some idiotic stupid fucking things sold on ebay in my time but THAT guy selling that absolute joke wins the most retarded thing for sale award!! i made him an offer...$1 that's all it's worth!!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 15, 2011)

i remember a pre-release ps3 console was sold for 10000$ on ebay and deal was closed
i definitely am not buying it at tht price esp if i dont see any flashcarts... if 3ds never has a flashcart, i will NEVER buy a 3ds... its not worth it

i cant say i dont believe this cuz the hardware is something tht they may be very proud of but probably after an year, we may see a price drop (and hopefully) with flashcart news


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 16, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> Pirating is not stealing btw, stealing is removing something, while pirating is copying something.



Offtopic:

Stealing is where one gains at the expense of another, whether it be physical or not. A robber takes a couch from a person's house. The robber gains, and the house-owner loses.

People assume that when copying, there is no loss. That isn't true, as when one copies (gains), there is a loss somewhere along the chain between you and the developer from how that software came into existence. The retailer? The publisher? The developer even?

You can't get something out of nothing. In science, matter cannot be made from nothing. It's always made from something else. In mathematics, there can never be an equation where one side of the equal sign has a value different from the other side.

Ontopic:

Considering the price the 3DS is going in Japan, this rumored price has to be fake.


----------



## injected11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hai guyz. Someone told me the 3DS is gonna be $12. Quick. Make another thread about it.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jan 16, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Hai guyz. Someone told me the 3DS is gonna be $12. Quick. Make another thread about it.



What? That's way too expensive. What a rip-off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 3DS itself won't cost any more than £200, I'd be surprised if it did exceed that. I've pre-ordered mine anyway so roll on Wednesday for the announcements and then bring on March.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Offtopic:
> 
> Stealing is where one gains at the expense of another, whether it be physical or not. A robber takes a couch from a person's house. The robber gains, and the house-owner loses.
> 
> ...


"Theft" is larceny, under criminal law.
"Piracy" is copyright infringement, under civil law.

Even the law places them in _entirely separate categories_, any attempt to say they're the same act is bullshit.

You'll notice that while companies _outside a court room_ will talk about how piracy is theft over and over... when they get into court they say no such thing _because it's not true and to claim so would hurt their case_.

Don't drink the kool aid, dude.

EDIT: And the "loss" they claim is mostly bullshit...
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...-lost-sales.ars
http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2004/07/4008.ars
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...s-are-bogus.ars

And even looking past that, it's "potential" loss, which as the first case shows, is more bullshit.

Again, don't drink the kool aid, dude.

EDIT2: You know, this is an extremely common misconception and I've hot too many proof links/studies and court cases to properly put int a reply, so ignore the length of this as I'll just make a guide later.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 16, 2011)

But me likes the sugary high  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I'll bow out on this sort of topic to you, as I not only see your evidence, but also that you are a person I respect on these forums. I just hate it when people think they have some right to pirate because their situation, no matter how illogical, demands it.


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bla Bla Bla



Yeah, under criminal law, piracy and theft are different, and by logic, they are.

Theft is gaining from someone else's loss, while piracy is gain off of someone's expected gain.

Over time, losing everything you have, and never gaining anything result in the same end: going out of business.

Of course companies won't say that it is theft in the court of law, you yourself said that by law, they are different - that does not mean that they are not comparable in any context.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2011)

I know that people object to it on a moral basis assuming that an instance of piracy equals a lost theft, but that's just assumed and _is not nearly a 1:1 ratio, thus my first link_.


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I know that people object to it on a moral basis assuming that an instance of piracy equals a lost theft, but that's just assumed and _is not nearly a 1:1 ratio, thus my first link_.


No one said it was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, 



Spoiler


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 16, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay two things from my end: 1. WTF with the picture! random much? just seriously, don't do stuff like that it hurts my eyes!
and 2: guessing that you all already have an in-good-condition DS/lite/i/XL then you can trade that in (provided you don't have a flashcart, or like me have a spare compatible console) to save a bit of cash. Thats what I'm doing since I see no need to keep my dsi. I have about $400 to spend, my guess is the 3DS will max out at $350 and at EB they give you a deal, when i trade it in, the deal will make me pay only about $200, thus leaving me with my other half to spend on games and the like.

Off topic, but kinda on topic: If you guys were to buy 2 games at launch (that were available in your country obviously), what would they be? My answer: LoZoT and Kid Icarus (They ARE available in AUS at launch).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 16, 2011)

There are no confirmed launch titles for any other country other than Japan. Don't spread what are sure to be untrue rumors such as LoZ: OoT and Kid Icarus being AUS launches and not being launched in the place they are being made in first *coughJapancough*


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> There are no confirmed launch titles for any other country other than Japan. Don't spread what are sure to be untrue rumors such as LoZ: OoT and Kid Icarus being AUS launches and not being launched in the place they are being made in first *coughJapancough*


I have checked in with the staff at my local EB Games and this HAS been confirmed by them that they will be available (at their stores) at the time of launch. It's not a rumour if it's confirmed by the staff themselves.


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 16, 2011)

So much talk about piracy and such...I personally dont care, because people are going to do whatever they want to, and if its free, and can be found on the internet, its going to be downloaded.period.  No one is going to stop them(or you or me...etc) if they have access to whatever they find on this internet.  People do whatever they want, when they want to, on this internet, because its an anonymous freeworld, with free/used/and new goods to be aquired/purchased/copied/read.  This my friends is the world we all type in.

Sorry about the rant...

On-Topic-
I'm buying the 3DS whatever the amount of dollars, and be glad I did, and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to whoever does also.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 16, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't trust EB Games or Gamestop. If this was legitimate news, it would be everywhere. For all you know, the employees just told you that to try and sell you a 3DS. With no actual launch details, there is no proof that they were lying. They can just sort of say whatever they want and not worry about it until the real launch list is common knowledge.

You need to consider though: No news site has this info. Nintendo has not announced this info. The info is nowhere else on the internet.

What are the odds it is anywhere even near legitimate?


----------



## injected11 (Jan 16, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... EB Games / Gamestop employees lie all the time. "Confirmation" from an employee is laughable at best. They told you what you wanted to hear and what would get you back into the store again.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 16, 2011)

That much for a handheld? Haha! I'm not getting it!


----------



## Ikki (Jan 16, 2011)

Sgt. Grumbles said:
			
		

> That much for a handheld? Haha! I'm not getting it!



Cool story bro!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

I call bullshit. Thats like 470 USD




			
				leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could ask them if zombie ninja death monkeys will be stocked at Gamestop, and they would say yes just to get you in the store.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they showed me (or rather I looked over the counter at it) their computer with all the names of the titles that were to be released at the time, LoZ and KI were among them ON-SCREEN. There's a little bit of extra proof in case you need it.

EDIT: Also, australia hasn't got Gamestop, so I can't ask them, and my local EB has always been reliable about upcoming products *because* I keep goin there.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pojnt 1: EB Games/Gamestop have on many occasions put games in their computer without confirmation that they would be released in their region. 

Point 2: EB Games and Gamestop is one and the same.

Point 3: No offense, but now we have to take YOUR word for it, and not just a gamestop employee, which, imo, doesn't make your story any more believable.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From point 1 I do see your point, but it doesnt mean they were lying, it just means they're going out on a limb with no solid evidence. But I will be SEVERELY disappointed if they can't pull it through, and I'll just buy the 3DS and no games. Also Australia's PREDICTED price at launch is $349, while a preowned DSi sells for $249... if its value goes down at launch, then I'll still end up paying only around $150.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 17, 2011)

At the very least, you can easily say Kid Icarus won't be a launch title for the AUS region. That game has a release of Winter 2011 I believe right now, and that is for Japan as far as I'm aware.

LoZ: OoT 3D is simply slated for Spring 2011. Japan will see it in the first couple of months as long as dates don't get pushed around, and we may see it in NA around the same time if localization is done quickly and effectively. When AUS will get it though, I don't know, whenever it gets there I suppose. I'm not sure how long the gap of time usually is.

I can 100% for sure tell you though that neither of those titles are gonna be launch titles for any country except possibly OoT if they pull it out of their ass last minute as a launch title.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> At the very least, you can easily say Kid Icarus won't be a launch title for the AUS region. That game has a release of Winter 2011 I believe right now, and that is for Japan as far as I'm aware.
> 
> LoZ: OoT 3D is simply slated for Spring 2011. Japan will see it in the first couple of months as long as dates don't get pushed around, and we may see it in NA around the same time if localization is done quickly and effectively. When AUS will get it though, I don't know, whenever it gets there I suppose. I'm not sure how long the gap of time usually is.
> 
> I can 100% for sure tell you though that neither of those titles are gonna be launch titles for any country except possibly OoT if they pull it out of their ass last minute as a launch title.



I seriously doubt that a port of a n64 game will be a launch title.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen crazier stuff happen... like Monkat's picture before!


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry everyone, my little bit of misinformation has brought this discussion WAY off-topic. Let's go back to complaining about how ridiculous this price is!


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 17, 2011)

And in the event that the 3DS IS priced that high?... then nintendo is asking for piracy.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2011)

How the fuck you gonna' pirate the system?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> How the fuck you gonna' pirate the system?



I just downloaded a 3DS yesterday. lol. noob.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hax






lnk plz.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 17, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude its all over the internet! just google "download 3DS" and you'll find it in the first link! I just got it it's fucking incredible!
EDIT: if this was real life, my friends would yell "SHUT UP!" at me for taking the joke too far. trusting you guys at the Temp network are actually pretty cool guys, i am asking as a friend to not yell that at me as im rather sensitive. but im offtopic yet again. At least the Australian PREDICTED price seems reasonable...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Rydian takes things just as far as you do too. So both of you, SHUT UP!

Anyways, what's this convert into for USD? I'm too lazy. It'll most likely be over $200.00 still though right? If that's the case, I'm not giving Nintendo any of my easily earned money before the console goes below $200.00. No handheld is worth more than $200.00, no matter what kind of useless gimmicks they have in it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know but if there would be a serious bid I wish I was selling the name...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 Things: 
1. I knew someone would say that eventually.
2. At the current rates, AUS$349 roughly equals 355 american $, but they'll still likely sell it cheaper than that in the States. 
3. In Australia, the DSi and XL both sold for $300, and I know you probably got THEM cheaper in the States, so add about $50 to your current DSi/XL price in America and you'll likely have a close estimate of what it'll sell for. 
4. Some of the concepts that Nintendo put into their products might be gimmicky, but they're not useless (at least in my opinion). Eg. The DSi Store was gimmicky, but the games it sold were (mostly) pretty good. I remember spending hours on the Mario vs. Donkey Kong puzzles, and only a few minutes at a time on crap like Pyoro (aka bird & beans) or Paper Plane.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 19, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> void03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was right!

$249,95 all the way!!


----------



## Kamika (Jan 19, 2011)

I won't be buying a 3DS until a Golden Sun sequel is announced for that system or a Tales game is released in Europe for 3DS. I won't be buying it for anything else unless I got money to spare.


----------

